# How to lose fat the simple way



## qualitygains (Oct 19, 2015)

Most people don't know anything about dieting or even what a good diet looks like. It's funny that in school you've learned to solve advanced mathemical problems but the only thing you've learned about nutrition was this damn food pyramid.
The result of this lack of education is clear, more than one third of the population of the United States, meaning 100 million people, suffer from Obesity. Regarding different studies, obesity is even responsible for nearly 300'000 deaths each year in the United States alone.
When trying to lose that excess body fat, people always search the fastest, newest diet plan possible. Like the paleo diet, low carb diet or even the hollywood diet. And if they manage to do one of this diet forms and eventually lose some weight, they soon change their eating habits back to the old one again and get even bigger than before.
If you read this article you will know more than 99% of the people in this worl about fat loss. It might as well save your life.

Most guys want to lose their belly fat but not a gram on their arms. Women want to lose fat on their legs but not a gram on their breasts. Let's get this straight to the point here, you cannot lose fat on certain zones. There is no such thing as belly fat loss program or hip fat loss program. Where you start losing fat and gaining fat does really depend on your genetics. Sorry to tell you this, but if you want to lose your belly fat, you may as well lose some centimeters on your arms too.

When it comes to losing weight, some people just seem to lose their mind completely. I've heard people, that have never been exercising before, told me that they will go jogging 5 times a week. Or doing like a thousand sit ups every day to get their sixpack in one week. After 2 weeks, seeing no results, they normally quit.

But what if I told you that your hated cardio routine is not necessary to achieve fat loss?
It can be beneficial, but the key factor to losing fat is either eating less or eating better. Because all that matters, are calories.
You can even lose fat while eating twinkies. I'm not kidding, actually some scientist did this and lost 10 kilos in 10 weeks. The only thing you gotta do is find a calorie calculator on the internet, find out your daily calorie need and then eat less calories. It's that simple.

So if you're daily need is 1800calories and you decide to make for example a big mac diet, which I definitely not recommend, you could eat 3 of them.
This will result in 1600 calories, so you will still be able to lose weight. Exercise like jogging and weightlifting both have positive effects on fat loss.
Why, you ask? Because they cost your body energy and therefore do increase your calorie need. Which results in bigger fat loss.
But it's possible to even gain fat when starting to jog, because some people tend to get really hungry after working out and therefore eat more calories than necessary.
A possible way to prevent this phenomena is by working out shortly before you go to sleep.

So why should you consider eating for example salad when you can lose weight with big macs? Despite the reason that the big mac diet will probably slowly kill you, the salad is a very low calorie food. Meaning to get on the same level of calories as on the big mac diet, you could eat 16 kilograms(!) of pure salad. You can be sure that you will be full and not feel like starving eating like this. And by the way, that's one of the main reasons why vegetarians and vegans are normally skinny, because plant foods are very low in calories and make you really full.

Exact the opposite as soft drinks. Soft drinks are the silent killer in your diet.
They are high in calories and don't give you satiety. So you can literally get your daily intake by drinking three and a half litres of coke, without even noticing it. So be aware of that.

Back to plant foods. The health aspect should be your key concern while dieting. You don't want to be the most jacked guy in the hospital. I recommend reducing cholesterol, saturated fats and fat in general. Avoid junk food, reduce meat and eggs. Yeah you heard right, reduce meat to guarantee better health. This can prevent heart diseases and even cancer. Also dietary fat is more likely to be stored.
Instead lay your focus on food high in carbohydrates and add more protein. Yeah, protein can also found in other sources as meat.
Good foods are rice, kidney beans, chickpeas and fruits. Also increase your fiber intake. Fiber is found in nuts, vegetables or whole grain, because it can speed up the fat loss process and has multiple health benefits.

Speeding up the process is something you really want. The most important thing in fat loss is patience. You didn't build up your belly fat within one week, or did you?
But how can you build your own meal plan if you are a newbie? So if you don't want to spend money on a personal trainer to get professional advice, which is totally fine, you have to create a nutrition plan on your own. This will, on the other hand take some time. What works best for beginners is, as I call it, optimizing your nutrition plan. Which means you write down what you normally eat on a weekday and on weekends. You then take a look at it. Delete the bad stuff, increase the good stuff. But be reasonable, make small changes.
For example, if you drink one energy drink a day, if you really need it, just decrease it a little bit. Like buying a smaller one. Remember that a journey of one thousand miles, begins with one single step.

So there's one step, that you can do right now, to get closer to your dream body. You get up, walk to your kitchen, get a glass and fill it up with water. You then drink it. Despite decreasing your satiety, water can actually help you burn more calories by a process called thermogenesis. Not only that but you even do save money when eating out by ordering water.
A good way to find out if you're getting enough water intake and I'm not kidding right now, is by checking the color of your urine.
Yellow means bad, transparent means good boy.

To find a fully animated video about this topic, visit my youtube channel.
You will find the channel at: youtube.com/FloeruGangsta
Sorry for the name, I was young and stupid and can't change it yet.

Studies(in chronological order) and other sources:
Obesity U.S. http://www.cdc.gov/obesity/adult/causes.html
Obesity mortality : http://jama.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=192032
Genetics fat distribution: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24632736
Training: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25882384
Situps and sixpack : http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21804427
Twinkie diet : http://edition.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/11/08/twinkie.diet.professor/
Big Mac nutrition data: http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/foods-from-mcdonalds/6220/2
Salad nutrition data : https://www.fatsecret.com/calories-nutrition/generic/mixed-salad-greens-raw?portionid=23236&portionamount=1.000
Coke nutrition data: https://www.nutracheck.co.uk/CaloriesIn/Product/20/Coca-Cola+500ml#.Vi0VFCv3TYI
Vegetarian diet and overweight : http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15941875
Soft drinks : http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1829363/
Overfeeding with carbs or fats : http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7598063
Dietary guidelines : http://health.gov/dietaryguidelines/2010/
Red meat: http://www.nih.gov/researchmatters/march2012/03262012meat.htm
Low fat vs low carb diet : http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16476868
Low fat vs low carb diet : http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7900695
Fiber and health : http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19335713
Water and fat loss : http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18787524
Water and thermogenesis : www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14671205
Water benefits : http://www.cdc.gov/healthywater/drinking/nutrition/


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Where did you copy and paste that from?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Or to cut a long story short.......eat less and move more


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

well that article sucked balls.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Eat in a deficit = lose weight

eat in deficit and move more = lose more weight

eat in deficit, move more and introduce drugs = lose even more weight!

its really that simple, I only read the first paragraph of your copy and paste post before getting bored. Hop on over to an American board they might appreciate your crap there


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Where were you all these years?. You just saved us all.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Dnp faster than reading all that..


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't get it - what you selling?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Drink lemon water, I fvckin lold


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Tom90 said:


> Drink lemon water, I fvckin lold


Avoiding cold drinks has me baffled too?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> Avoiding cold drinks has me baffled too?


Cold drinks will cool down the metabolic fire, don't you know anything?!


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I can write articles too:

CTRL-C

CTRL-V

am i doing it right?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Tom90 said:


> Cold drinks will cool down the metabolic fire, don't you know anything?!


I remember when drinking ice water was encouraged to help burn a particular type of fat


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Apparently the Japanese avoid cold drinks/drink warm water with meals as they believe it helps the transit of fats.

makes sense i suppose.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> I remember when drinking ice water was encouraged to help burn a particular type of fat


Obviously it takes calories to heat the water up, do you even science lol.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I never drink with meals actually. Partly because my family never did when I was growing up so this is normal for me, but also because if anything I'd have thought it could only hinder digestion by diluting stomach acid.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> I never drink with meals actually. Partly because my family never did when I was growing up so this is normal for me, but also because if anything I'd have thought it could only hinder digestion by diluting stomach acid.


20 mins before and after here


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Dark sim said:


> Obviously it takes calories to heat the water up, do you even science lol.


Think it might have been to do with shivering preferentially burning some type of fat?


----------



## phil Phireblade (Jul 1, 2015)

I lost some fat once...I looked everywhere by I just couldn't find it


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

In case anyone cares, it was brown fat (brown adipose tissue) I was thinking of:

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2012/02/13/scientists-find-brown-fat-to-help-lose-weight.aspx

And it's not that lower temperatures burns this fat, but that it potentially causes brown fat to burn more calories. Not that I'm encouranging anyone to start drinking lots of ice water here, just explaining what I was trying to remember earlier!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> 20 mins before and after here


do u time it? ... like say u finish a meal and only 18 minutes have passed will u wait another 2 minutes then drink or be naughty and clench your thirst 2 minutes early from the 20min post eating fluid window?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

nah im not that anal


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

For a how to do something simply article that sure wasn't simple to read, made my brain hurt.

As @FelonE more simply but just as accurately put it above, eat less and move more... and if you want to bump metabolism most, forget any magic diets/macro combinations or pills but do resistance exercise.


----------



## Acecurl99 (Jul 7, 2014)

Try to provide information which is valuable. Don't just copy paste. I think if anyone wants to lose his/her weight, first thing he should do is to create a diet chart with the help of a Physician. Also running and walking both are so effective. But you have to walk continuously more than 30 minutes. Research proved that normally after 20 minutes of walking your fat start burning.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Try to provide information which is valuable. Don't just copy paste. I think if anyone wants to lose his/her weight, first thing he should do is to create a diet chart with the help of a Physician. Also running and walking both are so effective. But you have to talk continuously more than 30 minutes. Research proved that normally after 20 minutes of walking your fat start burning.


Please provide valuable information yourself, rather than this nonsense.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Acecurl99 said:


> Try to provide information which is valuable. Don't just copy paste. I think if anyone wants to lose his/her weight, first thing he should do is to create a diet chart with the help of a Physician. Also running and walking both are so effective. But you have to talk continuously more than 30 minutes. Research proved that normally after 20 minutes of walking your fat start burning.


Bull shite...


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Acecurl99 said:


> Try to provide information which is valuable. Don't just copy paste. I think if anyone wants to lose his/her weight, first thing he should do is to create a diet chart with the help of a Physician. Also running and walking both are so effective.* But you have to talk continuously more than 30 minutes.* Research proved that normally after 20 minutes of walking your fat start burning.


So why is my wife still size 12?


----------



## Acecurl99 (Jul 7, 2014)

> So why is my wife still size 12?


Actually, it was a typing mistake. I hope all the members of this forum are intelligent enough to understand that it was a typing mistake.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Acecurl99 said:


> Actually, it was a typing mistake. I hope all the members of this forum are intelligent enough to understand that it was a typing mistake.


no chance mate


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Please provide valuable information yourself, rather than this nonsense.


I'm actually falling in love with you @Ultrasonic with your style of posting lel


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

superpube said:


> So why is my wife still size 12?


Better size 12 than age 12


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Better size 12 than age 12


Agreed. Far too mature.


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

> Try to provide information which is valuable. Don't just copy paste. I think if anyone wants to lose his/her weight, first thing he should do is to create a diet chart with the help of a Physician. Also running and walking both are so effective. But you have to walk continuously more than 30 minutes. Research proved that *normally after 20 minutes of walking your fat start burning.*


Are you talking about the fat burning zone here? Notice on the exercise bikes at my gym "Cardio zone" and "fat burning zone."

It isn't rubbish, ignore the rest of them.After 20 minutes of walking your body questions itself as to why it is walking such long distances. It is at this stage the body realises you are walking to burn/lose fat rather than for enjoyment and starts burning fat.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Gmags said:


> Are you talking about the fat burning zone here? Notice on the exercise bikes at my gym "Cardio zone" and "fat burning zone."
> 
> It isn't rubbish, ignore the rest of them.After 20 minutes of walking your body questions itself as to why it is walking such long distances.* It is at this stage the body realises you are walking to burn/lose fat rather than for enjoyment and starts burning fat.*


Just LOL.

does your left leg turn to the right and say 'fk me bill, this is some serious walking we're doing here!'?

its all just bollocks... working on that theory, if I walked for 15 mins, rested for 5 and walked again.... id not use any calories?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Drogon said:


> I'm actually falling in love with you @Ultrasonic with your style of posting lel


He's been far more feisty lately

Tren?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> He's been far more feisty lately
> 
> Tren?


LOL!

Guess I've been busy so posting quicker...


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Dnp faster than reading all that..


Id rather overdose off DNP than listen to that s**t!


----------

